# MY HAFLINGER DRAWING> WHAT DO YOU THINK???



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats really good  The only tips that i could only give you, is to try shading with the muscles. So its darker there, and if its done properly, it can really make a huge difference to the picture.


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG!

looks authentic  (good thing!)


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

Its better than i can do great job


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW! thats really good.
i agree about more shading but otherwise it's really good


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

The horse is rather good, but the halter looks like it needs some work still, (under the chin and over the nose) so that it dosen't look embedded into his skin. Would it be possible for you to load your ref. pic? I would love to see it!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

it looks great!! .. def. better than i can do hehe

but here are some suggestions:
-make the ears a tad bit bigger
-shading
-and make that halter a bit thicker 

other than that great !!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great drawing


----------

